

Rivals bid to snatch green domain - davecardwell
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8189586.stm

======
qeorge
Vanity TLDs have failed every time. I can't imagine .eco will take off any
more than .jobs, .info, .travel, or the myriad of others.

~~~
Jem
.info are particularly popular with kids wanting their first domain - because
they're normally v. cheap. Probably not what was had in mind for them, but
they're definitely more popular than many realise.

